# Sno-Way on XJ



## kyleag89 (Nov 26, 2010)

I found a 7'6" lexan sno-way plow that was mounted to a Ford(unspecified model). Would this be easy to modify to work on my XJ? 

If anyone has a picture of their snoway mount that would be great so I can get an idea before driving 2 hours to see it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Find out the model plow I have a XJ mount for a three pin in stock.


----------



## steel24 (Oct 19, 2009)

*basher*

this is for Basher

I'm interested in buying a 3 pin sno-way mount for my 2001 cherokee.
Could you send me some info, pics and price. Let me know if you got any used ones to help with the cost. 
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Not available. I sold my last one in February. I will let you know if one shows up.


----------

